# New Hedgie Owner. Names?



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi! My name is Kirsten, I just recently (a week ago!) adopted a 5 week old female albino hedgehog, after waiting for what seemed like forever, and she is absolutely perfect! I'm usually really good about names and have a few other animals. The problem is, I'm picky and I need help!

So, we have three cats: Prudence, Ezra, and Claire. Also, a fish named Carlo because our last fish was Monte. My partner has a Club-tail Iguana named Hurnehviir, (he plays a lot of medieval video games, haha). And we had a ferret a while back named Juniper.

Also, I love people names! XD I love names like Constance, Cynthia, Florance, Imogen, Margaret, and Winona. But none of those fit her. I like beverage names like Martini, Margarita, and Daiquiri. I am temporarily living in Colorado and she is something very important that I will have from this state so I was also looking into names like Aspen and Aurora. And I love Disney names, I keep going back to Duchess. I'm not a huge pet-name fan even though I am SO in love with a few of them. I am a body artist by occupation so we like Needles. It's... Possibly perfect.

This is a little crazy! 

Any ideas, Anyone?!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I like Aspen  The aspens are gorgeous this time of year. Make sure you make it out to the mountains to experience it  I'm in colorado too


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, Aspen is amazing. Also, I just came across Wendy! From Peter Pan! Hmmmmm. :roll: Where are you in Colorado?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm in loveland, but I love boulder


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I like Aspen and Needles. I think they are both really cute. And Needles also reminds me of Sharon Needles, whom I also love.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Aspen sounds like a great name! Maybe Snowflake, but I'm not very good at names :lol:


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

If it were me, i'd pick aspen!


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

Tabi said:


> I'm in loveland, but I love boulder


Boulder is beautiful! I just adopted my pretty little lady from Arvada but I live in Grand Junction at the moment! Lived in Denver a little while ago.

I love Aspen too! I keep going back to Daiquiri now. I'm so picky, you guys!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

AvahChampagne said:


> Tabi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in loveland, but I love boulder
> ...


Where in Arvada.............? if its hazel mountain, I'd stay clear. I just got a new girl from there and she's turning out to be VERY sick and the vet bill is up to $200 plus the $160 i payed for her in the first place . The woman who runs it is NOT cooperating and denies any sickness from her facility. But me and my other breeder friend adopted from the same litter and they both have Upper respiratory infections and an intestinal sickness of some kind. Just to let you know.


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

Actually she is a Hazel Mountain baby! I will stay clear. After I pay rent, I will look into a check-up, hopefully there is a good hedgie-qualified vet out here! She has no signs of sickness or infection yet but I'll look out! She recommended Feline Pine for bedding but my instincts told me no. Do you think that could be a source of their respiratory problems?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh no  DO NOT! Feline pine is absolutely the reason most babies from there have respiratory infections. Pine is a NONONO! I tried telling her, but she says most breeders use it. I'm like ...helloooooo NO! I don't. Use fleece


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Tabi said:


> Oh no  DO NOT! Feline pine is absolutely the reason most babies from there have respiratory infections. Pine is a NONONO! I tried telling her, but she says most breeders use it. I'm like ...helloooooo NO! I don't. Use fleece


If the pine is kiln dried, it is fine to use and many breeders use it and have no problems. Fleece is no good for moms and babies. It gets yucky quickly and stresses moms to change it.

I would also like to remind everyone that if you have an issue with a person, or breeder, take it up with them privately.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Feline Pine is a kiln dried, pelleted litter. 

Essentially, it's a pelleted litter like Yesterday's News.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

But the facts are there, every hedgie me or a friend has gotten from her has had a respiratory infection. I don't use fleece for breeding, I use recycled paper pellets.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've only seen you mention one hedgehog for yourself and one that another person got. While that may be every hedgehog you or a friend have gotten from her, 2 babies out of however many she may have placed may not be a majority or a huge amount. I'm sorry that your baby is sick, but I agree with Nancy - we don't allow people to publicly badmouth or complain about issues with breeders on the forum. It causes too many problems and it's something that should be handled between the person and the breeder.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I've gotten two from her. Both had URI's. Alison has gotten three I think and two had a URI. I understand not bad mouthing. I'm not, I'm simply warning a fellow coloradoan about her.


----------



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

If you're still looking for names, the breeder of my new 12 week old baby has an adult girl with a beautiful name- Sonnet. 

For people names: 
Lily
Grace
Ruby (maybe for her eye color)
Autumn (time of year!) 
Opal
Scarlett
Bianca
Violet 

Other names:
Sprinkles
Coconut
Marshmallow


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

Tabi, thank you so much for letting me know!!! Yeah, I'm glad we don't have anything too bad to say. Speaking of which (no names!), I was at a local pet store over here yesterday and this book about hedgies had all sorts of misinformation!!! Wire wheels, pine bedding, 10 GALLON aquariums. Honestly, I started laughing hysterically. It's not funny, but I'm sure the author had fun writing about a topic that she knew nothing about! XD

TzusnHedgies I love Sonnet!!! And Coconut is definitely up there. And Colada!!! I love those! And now I like Soleil!


----------



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought Sonnet was beautiful too.  I like your names too! Keep us updated on what name you go with!


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

She's Sorbet!!! I named her, guys! The first treat she would eat was some of my berry smoothie... Teheh. I'm happy about it.


----------



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

I like that! It's been on my list before, because I always name my animals after desserts.  Plus it's just a pretty name.


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

GO DESERT NAMES! Tiramisu... Ohmy.


----------



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

Tiramisu is cute too! When I was working at an animal shelter, I named two identical sister kittens Tira and Misu.

I started naming animals after desserts when I found out that my ex-boyfriend's brother named their turkey (when they were growing up) Chocolate Milk. I thought that was one of the most awesome things I'd ever heard! lol So I've had:

Peanut Butter- Shar Pei
Smores- Guinea Pig
Hedgehogs:
Truffles
Twinkie
Chocolate Chip
Caramel- current new baby
Icing-mouse
Frosting- mouse
Gingerbread - current Shih Tzu
Honeybun- current Shih Tzu


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

I am in love! Tira and Misu are incredible. What an amazing idea! My boyfriend loves pair name! Two of our leopard geckos are Salt and Pepper! He had two sugar gliders named Sugar and Spice as well. I love it!


----------



## TzusnHedgies (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you.  I might steal that Sugar and Spice if I ever get littermate Shih Tzus..... :mrgreen:


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay! Awesome! I think they're so cute!


----------



## lemonpiggy (Oct 7, 2012)

i like the name june and benny also the name maple and sammy is cute


----------



## lemonpiggy (Oct 7, 2012)

mine is also a hazel mountain baby


----------

